
Judge sides with Google in its battle with the Labor Department - theCricketer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/16/judge-sides-with-google-in-its-battle-with-the-labor-department-over-employee-pay-data/
======
vswar
“provided more than 329,000 documents and more than 1.7 million data points,
including detailed compensation information, in response to OFCCP’s 18
different data requests.” Ufff, that's a huge number.

~~~
brudgers
On the one hand I agree. On the other, that's probably less data than Google
collects from Android devices in Manhattan per second. Essentially, the judge
has prevented the Justice Department from obtaining _mineable_ data and made
it harder for the Justice Department to provide statistical proof for a
pattern of behavior (if it exists).

What I find interesting in the way this story is being headlined across media
outlets is that the headlines imply that the judge has ruled regarding the
merit of the case rather than as an administrative ruling regarding discovery.

